# Possibilita' di primo incontro GENTOO in ITALIA

## cerri

Ciao a tutti,

ho finalmente una bella notizia da darvi.

Il VELug (Il Venezia Free Software Users Group) nella persona di fabioFVZ ci ha invitato a partecipare al Linux Day organizzato da loro che si terrà presso il VEGA, Parco Scientifico Tecnologico di Venezia il 29 Novembre.

La struttura mette a disposizione importanti dotazioni tecnologiche quali CED (con possibilita' di DISTCC) e connettivita' Internet dedicata (> 2Mbit).

Poichè sarebbe la prima volta che (1) ci incontriamo e (2) Gentoo arriva in Italia, vi chiedo di dimostrare la vostra disponibilita'.

Data anche l'importanza, credo sia possibile interessare direttamente mamma Gentoo.

Insomma, che ne dite?

PS Ricordo che questa cosa e' in fase di ORGANIZZAZIONE, quindi ancora non c'e' niente di preciso tranne la disponibilita' sia del VELug che del VEGA.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Insomma, che ne dite?

 

Presente!  :Very Happy: 

Ovviamente è ancora presto per dirlo, cmq dovrei proprio esserci (farò di tutto per esserci, poi dipende da esami dell'uni e lavoro). Non so in che misura e con che mezzi, cmq se decidiamo davvero di partecipare io do la mia disponibilità piena (sia per organizzare che per il resto).

Sarebbe tra l'altro una bella occasione per provare l'utilià del gruppo italiano (se risuciamo a crearlo in tempo) e fare le prove generali per le future manifestazioni (webbit etc).

EDIT: rileggendo notavo l'accenno a scomodare mamma Gentoo. Per me non c'è problema, però sarebbe più bello e saggio se ci organizzassimo bene per creare il gruppo ufficiale italiano degli utenti gentoo e usarlo proprio per queste manifestazioni (comunicando anche a mamma Gentoo la sua esistenza e ponendolo come punto di riferimento italiano per gentoo. Almeno questo mi sembrava il suo destino più ovvio)

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> EDIT: rileggendo notavo l'accenno a scomodare mamma Gentoo. Per me non c'è problema, però sarebbe più bello e saggio se ci organizzassimo bene per creare il gruppo ufficiale italiano degli utenti gentoo e usarlo proprio per queste manifestazioni (comunicando anche a mamma Gentoo la sua esistenza e ponendolo come punto di riferimento italiano per gentoo. Almeno questo mi sembrava il suo destino più ovvio)

 

Beh, era quello il senso... ossia far presente a Mamma Gentoo che esiste una vera e propria comunita' italiana che si riuniva in tal sede.

Il succo era: Mamma Gentoo puo' aiutarci in pubblicita', tutto qui (es: GWN?)!  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> ho finalmente una bella notizia da darvi.
> 
> cut...
> ...

 

sabato ? a tre ore di treno ? eccomi  :Wink:  !

 *Quote:*   

> Data anche l'importanza, credo sia possibile interessare direttamente mamma Gentoo.

 

Beh, perche' no ?

 *Quote:*   

> Insomma, che ne dite?

 

Dico che il 29 novembre saremo tutti in ghingheri   :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il succo era: Mamma Gentoo puo' aiutarci in pubblicita', tutto qui (es: GWN?)! 

 

Ah, in questo senso allora sono più che d'accordo. Credevo intendessi far venire qualche sviluppatore, drobbins e compagnia  :Very Happy: 

/me che ha la tendenza a pensare sempre in grande   :Laughing: 

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

Naturalmente io come membro del VElug sarò presente e partecipe alla manifestazione  :Very Happy: Last edited by MoRPh3uSz on Wed Aug 20, 2003 10:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bibi[M]

Bella iniziativa^_^

Se potrò verrò, per novembre c'è tempo, così prima imparate anche a conoscermi!!!

anzi ne approfitto per presentarmi qui sul forum: salve a tutti ^________^

(...questo è il massimo che posso dare  :Razz: )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non c'e' neanche da domandare i ci sono per dare una mano

sicuramente.

----------

## maur8

MI piacerebbe venire anche a me (anche se sono parecchie ore di treno!). Se ci possiamo organizzare con gli alloggi e il programma sicuro della manifestazione verrei di sicuro!  :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

Scanso impegni che ancora non posso prevedere, ci dovrei essere.  :Cool: 

----------

## shev

 *bibi[M] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anzi ne approfitto per presentarmi qui sul forum: salve a tutti ^________^
> 
> (...questo è il massimo che posso dare )

 

Benvenuto tra noi!  :Very Happy: 

(tranquillo, darai anche tu il tuo contributo prima o poi, già a novembre ne avrai occasione (speriamo anche prima)   :Wink:  )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Scanso impegni che ancora non posso prevedere, ci dovrei essere. 

 

Non fare questi scherzi i due moderatori ci vogliono.

----------

## Benve

 *bibi[M] wrote:*   

> Bella iniziativa^_^
> 
> Se potrò verrò, per novembre c'è tempo, così prima imparate anche a conoscermi!!!
> 
> anzi ne approfitto per presentarmi qui sul forum: salve a tutti ^________^
> ...

 

Benvenuto.

Spero di esserci, appelli permettendo.

----------

## morellik

Finalmente una bella notizia dopo il rientro dalle ferie   :Very Happy: 

Spero vivamente di esserci.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## Josuke

Beh direi che è un'ottima occasione, io ci sto come un tappo di sughero nel collo di una bottiglia 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> Beh direi che è un'ottima occasione, io ci sto come un tappo di sughero nel collo di una bottiglia 
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## koma

Niente da fgare per un 18enne senza lavoro e squattrinato.

Mi spiace, solo un favore quando sarete lì

una web cam tante foto e una vpn voglio esserci anke a distanza  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

Conto di esserci. Adoro Venezia anche se è a quasi 5 ore di treno  :Smile: 

Spero il distcc sia potente da poter ricompilare la gentoo in un paio d'ore  :Very Happy: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## fabioFVZ

Per me si...ma naturalmente il mio voto e' di parte    :Smile: 

fabioFVZ

----------

## leon_73

Io ci sono

Leo

----------

## hellraiser

CI SAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Presente, sto a 20 km da Venezia   :Wink: 

----------

## hellraiser

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Presente, sto a 20 km da Venezia  

 

bhe io a poco piu di  500 km se non   di piu   :Shocked: 

----------

## shev

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Presente, sto a 20 km da Venezia  

 

Perfetto, abbiamo trovato la testa di ponte per le operazioni!  :Very Happy: 

Scherzi a parte, se sei disponibile quando verrà il momento potrai farci da intermediario/contatto/responsabile/o-che-altro in modo da facilitare l'organizzazione ed evitare di farci fare centinaia di chilometri inutilmente  :Wink: 

Tu e chi altro abita a Venezia o da quelle parti ovviamente (vedo che s'è iscritto anche FabioFVZ, colui che ci ha contattato. Benevenuto)

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Sì, conosco il Vega e per un po' sono stato anche iscritto alla ml del velug, ho anche un amico utente Gentoo pure lui che è molto più nel giro. Inutile dire che posso occuparmi dell'organizzazione se vi servono informazioni, prenotazioni o simili, dovremmo rimediare pure un paio di macchine all'occorrenza.

----------

## Dani Tsevech

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

>  *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   Presente, sto a 20 km da Venezia   
> 
> bhe io a poco piu di  500 km se non   di piu  

 

ahahah avrai l'onore di conoscere il tuo sindaco   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

Io per quella data sento di dare la mia disponibilita'.

Credo partecipi anche un mio collega, linuxaro per definizione (ma ancora Debian-user), solo che servira' un po' di organizzazione.

FabioFVZ ha anche "accennato"  :Smile:  una sorta di collaborazione per l'organizzazione... se potra'/vorra' ovviamente credo che possa essere un ottimo punto di riferimento...

come tutti quelli che abitano la vicino...  :Wink: 

hola, gente, qui le cose si fanno interessanti  :Smile: 

----------

## fabioFVZ

Ciao,

io do la massima disponibilita' (lavoro permettendo ) per l'organizzazione.

(E penso anche molti del VElug o della zona)..

Premetto che il VEGA e' in terraferma e vicino alla tangenziale!!!!

C'e' anche da decidere che si fa', talk, installation party (con dei bei server

in distcc che verranno prestati da un'azienda..(spero non si tiri indietro)) 

o altro..!!!

Be fatevi avanti...

Grazie per il benvenuto..

fabioFVZ

----------

## _Echelon_

Io sto come koma (con un anno in più  :Razz: )

Comunque se viene mio fratello e non ho esami vengo ! 

Farò il possibile promesso ! (anche se sto lontanuccio)

----------

## Phemt

se è sabato va bene!

ricordatemelo però che poi me lo dimentico!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bibi[M]

Grazie per il caloroso benvenuto   :Smile: 

Hell, hai cominaciato a mettere da parte i soldi? =P

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fabioFVZ wrote:*   

> Premetto che il VEGA e' in terraferma e vicino alla tangenziale!!!!

 

Ufff e io che speravo non fosse sulla terra ferma.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bibi[M] wrote:*   

> Grazie per il caloroso benvenuto  
> 
> Hell, hai cominaciato a mettere da parte i soldi? =P

 

Non mi ero accorto che era arrivato anche bibi[M]. Benvenuto.

----------

## cerri

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *fabioFVZ wrote:*   Premetto che il VEGA e' in terraferma e vicino alla tangenziale!!!! 
> 
> Ufff e io che speravo non fosse sulla terra ferma.

 

FabioFVZ mi ha assicurato la presenza di belle pulzelle da portare in gondola.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *fabioFVZ wrote:*   Premetto che il VEGA e' in terraferma e vicino alla tangenziale!!!! 
> 
> Ufff e io che speravo non fosse sulla terra ferma. 
> 
> FabioFVZ mi ha assicurato la presenza di belle pulzelle da portare in gondola.

 

Ahhhh be allora.....

----------

## BlueRaven

Io non so se potrò esserci, come presidente del LUG della mia città sarò quasi sicuramente impegnato in loco per il Linux Day.

Cercherò di farmi sostituire dal vice, in quel caso vengo di sicuro.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> FabioFVZ mi ha assicurato la presenza di belle pulzelle da portare in gondola.

 

 :Shocked:   Ma non era sulla terraferma? Hanno anche le gondole con le ruote adesso?   :Laughing: 

Cmq sul cosa fare al G-Day direi che si possono fare le solite cose: installation party (ovviamente partendo da stage3 + GRP  :Very Happy:  ), preparare qualche CD e maglietta (   :Exclamation:   ) da distribuire, preparare un paio di macchine di prova (portatili o fissi che siano) per i curiosi e spiegare/illustrare quanto meravigliosa è gentoo e cosette simili. Cmq non so, credo sia ancora presto per organizzarci (mi pare si fosse detto che ancora non è sicura tutta questa cosa, giusto?), direi che quando FabioFVZ ci dirà "ok, è ora di organizzarci" potremo partire seriamente.

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Cmq non so, credo sia ancora presto per organizzarci (mi pare si fosse detto che ancora non è sicura tutta questa cosa, giusto?), direi che quando FabioFVZ ci dirà "ok, è ora di organizzarci" potremo partire seriamente.

 

E bravo il nostro "l33t"...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E bravo il nostro "l33t"... 

 

Non commentiamo per favore, ho già detto in passato cosa penso dei nomi scelti (alcuni almeno, questo in particolare non lo sopporto, mi sa troppo di lamer...)... d'altronde non poteva essere perfetta in tutto nemmeno Gentoo...  :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Non commentiamo per favore, ho già detto in passato cosa penso dei nomi scelti (alcuni almeno, questo in particolare non lo sopporto, mi sa troppo di lamer...)... d'altronde non poteva essere perfetta in tutto nemmeno Gentoo... 

 

Se ne è (e sta) parlando, anche se hanno votato in pochissimi...

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se ne è (e sta) parlando, anche se hanno votato in pochissimi...

 

Bhe, io voterei anche, ma non mi lascia... (mi fa vedere solo i risultati, come se avessi già votato   :Shocked:  ). Cmq non vedo tra le varie alternative nulla di pienamente soddisfacente, la tua proposta forse è quella che più mi piace, anche se un paio di cambiamenti li metterei, oppure la 7, levando hacker e wizard lasciando il resto inalterato.

Cmq fa piacere vedere che non sono l'unico a pensarla così  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   
> 
> E bravo il nostro "l33t"...  
> 
> Non commentiamo per favore, ho già detto in passato cosa penso dei nomi scelti (alcuni almeno, questo in particolare non lo sopporto, mi sa troppo di lamer...)... d'altronde non poteva essere perfetta in tutto nemmeno Gentoo... 

 

Sinceramente a me come nomi non mi dispiacciono. Anche se guru dovrebbe essere l'ultimo. Pero' devo dire che sembra essere a militare e questo non mi piace per nulla, imho (grazie cerri   :Wink: ) dovrebbero solo esserci il contatore post e il titolo se moderatore, sys admin, developper,... e basta.

----------

## bsolar

Comunque lasciamo stare questo discorso qui, se proprio vogliamo discuterne più a fondo, in una thread dedicata...  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

ARGH, stavo per cliccare per la prima volta su split, ma bsolar e' stato piu' veloce..... bsolar a chiocciola!!!!!

----------

## cerri

up.

----------

## almafer

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ahahah avrai l'onore di conoscere il tuo sindaco   

 

uh, che onore  :Razz:   io l'ho già avuto:D 

penso proprio che non mancherò

----------

## sorchino

Salvo imprevisti spero di esserci..

koma tranquillo non sei l'unico 18enne squattrinato  :Sad:  se avessi preso 2 euro ogni volta che ho sistemato un pc win con qualche virus o cazzata varia adesso probabilmente avevo i soldi per comprarmi le ferrovie dello stato e venire a Venezia gratis  :Very Happy: 

Dai a parte gli scherzi spero di venire..

----------

## diaspron

al ritorno dalle ferie leggo una notizia stupenda!!

salvo univ e lavoro ci sarò...

anche se sono a più i 800Km

 :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

Ottimo, io sono a 40 km da lì e 20 min di treno da pd, non c'è problema, c'ho pure lavorato al vega (che culo  :Razz:  )

magari vedo di organizzarmi con quelli che sono + vicini alla zona per dare una manina  :Smile: 

----------

## doom.it

ci sono!   :Exclamation: 

Sarebbe bello organizzarsi un po... si potrebe aprire un post dedicato alle varie proposte di attività / pubblicità  / marketing / lucro(  :Question:  ) / sessodroga&rock'n'roll ....etcetcetc

 :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> lucro(  )

 

Secondo me il lucro non ci deve essere ma donazioni per il gruppo si'

(per organizzare manifestazioni future).

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sarebbe bello organizzarsi un po... si potrebe aprire un post dedicato alle varie proposte di attività / pubblicità  / marketing / lucro(  ) / sessodroga&rock'n'roll ....etcetcetc
> 
> 

 

Non so se stai seguendo l'altro topic, cmq il lato organizzativo sarebbe demandato allo spero non troppo futuro Gruppo utenti italiani(ofoni). Non avrà scopi di lucro, ma solo divulgativi/organizzativi (ovviamente eventuali magliette e cd avranno un costo di realizzo che andrà coperto da chi vuole tali cose, ma non credo con finalità di guadagno o commerciali). Non so se andrà addirittura ufficializzata come associazione no profit o che altro, si vedrà in futuro, lo stiamo creando apposta.

Se ti riferivi all'organizzazione e alle proposte per questo specifico evento, credo sia ancora presto. Prima FabioFVZ o chi per lui dovrà almeno dirci se si fa, quale obiettivo o che cosa gli serve e cose simili. Imho ovviamente.

----------

## doom.it

LOL "lucro" era serio quanto "sessodroga&rock'n'roll" :p

pensavo fosse ovvio  :Wink: 

Cmq spero che ci si possa incontrare tutti e fare qualcosa di grazioso per la gentoocommunity

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> gentoocommunity

 

Grande, non m'era venuto in mente che la C nei vari acronimi del gruppo utenti potesse stare per Community, mi piace! Quindi a tutti coloro che sono in ascolto, tenete a mente che nei vari acronimi la C può stare anche per Community!  :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

 :Wink:  a sto punto Gic mi piace, "Gentoo Italian Community" 

a parte che la si potrrebbe scrivere con la K ... quasi geek  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

>  a sto punto Gic mi piace, "Gentoo Italian Community" 
> 
> a parte che la si potrrebbe scrivere con la K ... quasi geek 

 

NO! La k no!   :Twisted Evil: 

Odio le k al posto delle c!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## yardbird

Salve,

io in quel periodo stazionerò a Padova, quindi ci sarò senz'altro! (vorrei vedere, a un quarto d'ora di treno...  :Razz:  )

Fatemi presente se serve una mano, cercherò di aiutare per quel che posso e compatibilmente con lo studio   :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S.: l'idea di GIC che richiama GEEK non è male  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *doom.it wrote:*   

>  a sto punto Gic mi piace, "Gentoo Italian Community" 
> 
> a parte che la si potrrebbe scrivere con la K ... quasi geek 

 

Concordo gia' mi piaceva prima ma adesso e' perfetto.

----------

## hellraiser

mika qualkuno di voi fa parte dell LUG dell Aquila ???

io quest' anno vado a   fare informatica la', credo che mi iscrivero al LUG...

spero di trovare qualke gentooista...

oh....allo Smau nessuno ci va' ??

----------

## shev

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oh....allo Smau nessuno ci va' ??

 

Io ci vado da parecchi anni, ma dopo la delusione che mi ha dato l'ultima edizione quest'anno non sono sicuro di andarci (a meno che ci sia un valido motivo, tipo raduno gentoo o novità gustose). Deciderò al momento opportuno.

----------

## hellraiser

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*   
> 
> oh....allo Smau nessuno ci va' ?? 
> 
> Io ci vado da parecchi anni, ma dopo la delusione che mi ha dato l'ultima edizione quest'anno non sono sicuro di andarci (a meno che ci sia un valido motivo, tipo raduno gentoo o novità gustose). Deciderò al momento opportuno.

 

eh infatti      possiamo sempre organizzare qualkosa   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## maur8

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> mika qualkuno di voi fa parte dell LUG dell Aquila ???

 

Ci sono IO!  :Cool: 

Cmq puoi andare sul sito www.openlug.org solo che oggi è oscurato come protesta contro i brevetti software (non volevo far pubblicità ma l'occasione...  :Smile: )

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> spero di trovare qualke gentooista...

 

al lug siamo in due...

Cmq ci sentiamo per pm.

Bye!

----------

## mala

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   Presente, sto a 20 km da Venezia   
> 
> Scherzi a parte, se sei disponibile quando verrà il momento potrai farci da intermediario/contatto/responsabile/o-che-altro in modo da facilitare l'organizzazione ed evitare di farci fare centinaia di chilometri inutilmente 
> 
> Tu e chi altro abita a Venezia o da quelle parti ovviamente (vedo che s'è iscritto anche FabioFVZ, colui che ci ha contattato. Benevenuto)

 

Eccomi, altro veneziano, nel caso servano...due teste di ponte.

Ciao

Rik

----------

## iago

io credo che ci saro', esami permettendo.

inoltre credo di poter convincere un developer a venire.

questo come piccola rappresentanza del gruppo ppc.  :Smile: 

hi.

----------

## shev

 *iago wrote:*   

> inoltre credo di poter convincere un developer a venire.
> 
> 

 

Vogliamo il nome (se è italiano abbiamo il 50% di possibilità di indovinare  :Laughing:  )

Cmq invitare almeno i due (o tre) developer italiani credo sia d'obbligo, non so voi ma io una birra gliela offrirei più che volentieri  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *iago wrote:*   inoltre credo di poter convincere un developer a venire.
> 
>  
> 
> Vogliamo il nome (se è italiano abbiamo il 50% di possibilità di indovinare  )
> ...

 

io offro il secondo giro.

----------

## lu_zero

 *iago wrote:*   

> inoltre credo di poter convincere un developer a venire.
> 
> 

 

chissa`....

----------

## bsolar

 *lu_zero wrote:*   

>  *iago wrote:*   inoltre credo di poter convincere un developer a venire.
> 
>  
> 
> chissa`....

 

Solo se ti presenti alla Matrix...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cerri

Confermo la richiesta di vestiario Matrix.

----------

## paolo

Basta che poi non avranno tutti la testa rasata e l'occhiale da sole senza stecche   :Cool: 

Paolo

----------

## innovatel

ho sentito un mio amico di venice

lui usa gentoo

al 90% ci saremo

ciao ciao

----------

## fabioFVZ

Ciao a tutti,

ieri il Velug si e' radunato tutto (dopo il rientro dalle ferie)  e' confermiamo a pieno la 

disponibilita' per l'organizzazione dell'incontro di noi gentoniani 

(ormai al velug molto in crescita   :Very Happy:  ).

Ora basta decidere ed eventualmente organizzare...

La struttura e' cosi' composta:

C'e' una sala conferenze con videoproiettore da 86 posti a sedere

Una serie di stanze con tavoli e sedie (per dimostrazioni)

Per un'idea http://www.velug.it/album/23112002/ ... sono le foto del LinuxDay 2002

Collegamenti internet su CDN da 34Mb (vediamo quanto riusciamo a riservarci!!!!)

Un'azienda ci presta una serie di server (se vogliamo fare distcc).

Che dite????

Bye

----------

## shev

 *fabioFVZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che dite????
> 
> 

 

Che le basi per fare qualcosa di divertente e carino ci sono, ora sta a noi organizzarci in modo efficente e portare in alto la bandiera di Gentoo  :Wink: 

Se è per me si può anche iniziare subito a discutere su cosa fare in tale occasione, se qualche talk, presentazione, un banchetto espositivo o che altro (visto che per il gruppo utenti che dovrebbe occuparsi di queste cose sta venendo un pelino lunga). Voi cosa avevate intenzione di fare (come lug)? Qualche presentazione centrata su argomenti particolari, allestire banchetti espositivi per le varie distro, entrambe le cose etc?

----------

## fabioFVZ

Allora come Velug faremo una serie di talk di vario genere dove e' possibile

inserire dei talk gentoo.

Poi ci sono vari spazi dove ci sara' una serie di banchetti con vari sistemi installati

Per la gentoo ci sara' uno spazio apposito dove si potranno fare ulteriori talk, dimostrazioni, installazioni..etc etc

Basta solo decidere che fare, che talk proporre e chi vuole farli, chi porta le donne  :Laughing: ...etc

etc.

FabioFVZ

----------

## doom.it

io aprirei un nuovo topic con le varie proposte di talk / showcase (se qualcuno ha qualcosa di particolare da mettere in mostra, tipo portatili del 1970 con gentoo etc  :Wink: ) etc etc etc

ciao

DooM

----------

## innovatel

 *fabioFVZ wrote:*   

> Che dite????

 

i pivellini sono ammessi o è meglio che stanno a casa?

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *innovatel wrote:*   

>  *fabioFVZ wrote:*   Che dite???? 
> 
> i pivellini sono ammessi o è meglio che stanno a casa?
> 
>   

 

Meglio che vengano, qualcuno che alla fine pulisca la sede serve sempre  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, più siamo meglio è. Anche perchè è l'occasione di fare un bel raduno degli utenti italiani di gentoo, vecchi o nuovi che siano. Siamo una comunità del mondo OpenSource, se poniamo vincoli su chi può venire o meno sarebbe un controsenso pauroso!  :Wink: 

(per il nuovo topic che diceva doom si può anche fare, i responsabili /FabioFVZ o chi per lui) se vogliono provvedano)

----------

## innovatel

si si tranquillo....dirigo le operazioni di pulizia...e ti dico cosa devi fare  :Very Happy: 

installerò a breve gentoo...poi mi impareree  :Very Happy: 

ora dico a gondor di iscriversi qua così lo conoscete

ps->la maglietta però la vorrei pure io ...dove si ordina?

----------

## shev

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps->la maglietta però la vorrei pure io ...dove si ordina?

 

Non ci sono ancora, stiamo aspettando che termini il sondaggio per la scelta del nome del gruppo italiano degli utenti gentoo (credo dovrebbe durare ancora un paio di settimane, dura un mese). Non appena sarà stato scelto credo che avremo a breve anche le magliette (spero!). Cmq Peach ne sa certamente di più, è praticamente il coordinatore di quella parte, quindi se ho dimenticato/sbagliato qualcosa mi correggerà  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paolo

Direi che un talk sulla Gentoo in generale, per farla conoscere, ci vorrebbe proprio.

Direi di fare una cosa tipica: prima un talk con le slide su proiettore e poi uno con una installazione (sempre su proiettore).

Magari usando il distcc per compilare in tempi ragionevoli, in modo da fare tutto "live".

Paolo

----------

## MyZelF

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Direi che un talk sulla Gentoo in generale, per farla conoscere, ci vorrebbe proprio.

 

E' già stato designato un referente per quelli che saranno i contenuti della giornata?

----------

## cerri

Ragazzi, ci siamo.

FabioFVZ mi ha fornito dei dettagli per l'organizzazione della cosa.

Chi gradirebbe partecipare?

I task sarebbero (in ordine di importanza):

1) decidere cosa fare;

2) decidere se effettuare dei talk o meno;

3) decidere chi parteciperà.

Inoltre, cosa non trascurabile:

1) trovare uno sponsor;

2) trovare una sistemazione.

La mia intenzione era di raggruppare 3 o 4 persone per organizzare la cosa con l'appoggio di fabioFVZ e di scambiarsi le idee per mail.

Che ne dite????

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La mia intenzione era di raggruppare 3 o 4 persone per organizzare la cosa con l'appoggio di fabioFVZ e di scambiarsi le idee per mail.
> 
> Che ne dite????

 

Per me va benissimo, come già detto se avete bisogno di una mano per organizzare qualcosa io sono disponibile (ovviamente organizzare "in remoto", a Venezia verrei solo il/i giorno/i necessari). Se invece intendevi persone di Venezia o vicini Venezia allora mi accontenterò di venire il giorno del raduno  :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

disponibile a dare qualunque genere di mano, ma credo che le scelte dei talk / chi interviene / cosa fare, sarebbero migliori se varate dal forum...

intanto butto li una proposta: una prova faccia-a-faccia fra due macchine uguali una con gentoo e una con altra distro / windows (con altra distro è più facile fare un paragone in termini di velocità).... qualcosa tipo i cari vecchi faccia-a-faccia mac vs pc

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> intanto butto li una proposta: una prova faccia-a-faccia fra due macchine uguali una con gentoo e una con altra distro / windows

 

Mah, sinceramente non mi piace moltissimo l'idea, dobbiamo presentare Gentoo ed esaltarne le sue caratteristiche perchè valide e meritevoli in assoluto, non confrontarla con altri in una lotta al massacro. Piuttosto vedevo bene una semplice presentazione generale di Gentoo (diciamolo chiaro, non molti la conoscono, magari l'hanno sentita nominare e ne sono attratti ma ancora non sanno bene cosa sia) con successiva fase di domande libere, per permettere agli interessati di togliersi dubbi e interrogativi sorti dalla presentazione o che già avevano prima. Talk troppo approfonditi in un LinuxDay non ce li vedo (lo scopo di tali manifestazioni solitamente è divulgativo, promuovere linux tra le masse, non fare conferenze criptiche e troppo tecniche, per quelle verranno al nostro "banchetto" e soddisferemo ogni loro curiosità  :Wink:  ).

Ovviamente imho.

----------

## cerri

Ok, quindi Shev e' disposto (grande Shev!).

doom.it di dove sei?

Concordo con Shev cmq: Gentoo non ha bisogno di pubblicita', ha solo bisogno di farsi conoscere.

Ovviamente un pc a disposizione per gli utenti ci deve essere.

Ma il fido developer che fine ha fatto???

----------

## doom.it

 *cerri wrote:*   

> doom.it di dove sei?
> 
> 

 

A seconda del momento dell'anno sono di Crema o di Pavia.... beh comunque bassa lombardia  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chi gradirebbe partecipare?
> 
> 

 

Io ci sarò, e mi piacerebbe fare qualcosa di utile prima-durante-dopo. Vista la vicinanza, sono stato all'ultima riunione del velug e ho conosciuto di persona FabioFVZ.

Per ora posso informarmi e vedere di trovare una sistemazione economica a chi ha bisogno di pernottare in zona.

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per ora posso informarmi e vedere di trovare una sistemazione economica a chi ha bisogno di pernottare in zona.

 

Questo già sarebbe utilissimo  :Wink: 

Cerri, ma per organizzarci che famo allora, ci arrangiamo in mail noi che partecipiamo (e chi vuole partecipare all'organizzazione basta che ce lo dica e verrà aggiunto), oppure continuiamo sul forum?

Ogni soluzione ha i suoi lati positivi e negativi ovviamente, per me è indifferente (anche se una volta individuato il gruppo che organizza farei anche qualcosa tra di noi in modo da risultare meno dipersivo e più efficente).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *MyZelF wrote:*   
> 
> Per ora posso informarmi e vedere di trovare una sistemazione economica a chi ha bisogno di pernottare in zona. 
> 
> Questo già sarebbe utilissimo 
> ...

 

I ci sono (scuola permettendo). Visto che sono lontano io posso dare

aiuto durante e magari dopo.

----------

## shev

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cerri, ma per organizzarci che famo allora, ci arrangiamo in mail noi che partecipiamo (e chi vuole partecipare all'organizzazione basta che ce lo dica e verrà aggiunto), oppure continuiamo sul forum?
> 
> 

 

Mi auto-quoto  :Very Happy: 

Se si opta per l'organizzazione via mail, basta che me lo diciate e tempo dieci minuti apro una ML apposta, così siamo più comodi e chi vuole seguire si iscrive (iscrizione rigorosamente libera e aperta  :Wink:  ).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   
> 
> Cerri, ma per organizzarci che famo allora, ci arrangiamo in mail noi che partecipiamo (e chi vuole partecipare all'organizzazione basta che ce lo dica e verrà aggiunto), oppure continuiamo sul forum?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Apri apri la ML e dicci come iscriverci.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Apri apri la ML e dicci come iscriverci.

 

Ok, ho aperto la ML. Per iscriversi mandate una mail vuota a:

gentoo-it-org-subscribe@topica.com

L'iscrizione è aperta a tutti e ovviamente gratuita (non ricordo se richiede di iscriversi mettendo qualche dato, in quel caso potete semplicemente mettere dati fittizi, lo faccio da anni e non s'è mai lamentato nessuno  :Laughing:  ).

Precisazione importante: l'ho creata esclusivamente nell'eventualità che si scelga di organizzare per mail questa cosa, per risparmiar tempo (e fare contento fedeliallalinea  :Razz:  ), non per costringervi a scegliere la ML anzichè il forum. Se si sceglierà di usare il forum non c'è problema, la ML si può cancellare ancor più rapidamente di come si è creata  :Wink: 

Quindi a voi la scelta adesso (per me è indifferente usare l'una o l'altra, basta si facciano le cose per bene).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> Apri apri la ML e dicci come iscriverci. 
> 
> Ok, ho aperto la ML. Per iscriversi mandate una mail vuota a:
> ...

 

Mi chiede i dati (e al max metto dati fittizzi) ma il mail penso debba 

essere quello vero domanda: non e' che poi mi manda pubblicita'?

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi chiede i dati (e al max metto dati fittizzi) ma il mail penso debba 
> 
> essere quello vero domanda: non e' che poi mi manda pubblicita'?

 

Per i dati mettili pure finti, l'email mettila ovviamente corretta (altrimenti a chi manda le risposte  :Razz:  ).

Io sono diversi anni che uso le ML di questo fornitore e non posso lamentarmi. Pubblicità non ne ho mai ricevuta (nemmeno una mail, ricevo solo lo spam di libero e i virus che girano ogni tanto, ma che siano riconducibili a topica zero), fanno la loro onesta funzione senza troppi problemi (magari ogni tanto le mail arrivano dopo mezz'ora, ma in generale fanno un buon lavoro). E' molto personalizzabile e ricca di funzioni. Quindi se vi fidate di me, io mi fido  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*    *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> Apri apri la ML e dicci come iscriverci. 
> 
> Ok, ho aperto la ML. Per iscriversi mandate una mail vuota a:
> ...

 

stavo per dire: apriamo una ml, ma m'avete preceduto: pero' posso ancora dare un contributo  :Wink: : forse é meglio aprirla su yahoo.it : anche se cimanda pubblicità, siamo cmq già iscritti tutti (o quasi) alla ML di gentoo.it, e la pubblicità di yahoo la riceveremmo ugualmente.

(my tree-cents)

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *Shev wrote:*    *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> Apri apri la ML e dicci come iscriverci. 
> 
> Ok, ho aperto la ML. Per iscriversi mandate una mail vuota a:
> ...

 

E' che si voleva fare una ML dedicata per l'organizzazione cosi' non 

intasiano quella di yahoo che magari a qualcuno non interessa.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> E' molto personalizzabile e ricca di funzioni. Quindi se vi fidate di me, io mi fido 

 

Io mi fido ciecamente di te ma sempre meglio domandare   :Wink:  .

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io mi fido ciecamente di te ma sempre meglio domandare   .

 

Troppa grazia  :Very Happy: 

(domanda sempre, è meglio non fidarsi mai completamente di nessuno, io non mi fido nemmeno di me stesos a volte  :Laughing:  )

Per la ML su yahoo per me è indifferente, ritengo quelle di topica nettamente superiori (e per iscriversi ci vuole un minuto massimo), ma se la comunità vuole yahoo io mi adeguo di buon grado. Fate vobis.

----------

## doom.it

io opterei per una decisione rapida:

ML o forum?

io voto forum... poi quando ci sarà un gruppetto di "organizzatori" si contattano con una ML comunque pubblica...

----------

## cerri

Ok, ragazzi.

Allora: io molto probabilmente NON potro' esserci, ma giuro che faro' il possibile.

Tuttavia, mi piacerebbe dare il mio contributo (anche 3 cents).

Preferirei la mail, in modo da evitare di intasare il forum, e di usare il forum solo per le comunicazioni adatte.

Che ne dite? Se si penso che si sia raggiunto un numero sufficiente di personaggi, no?

Si parte?

Shev - io la ml la farei chiusa.

----------

## fabioFVZ

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ci sarò, e mi piacerebbe fare qualcosa di utile prima-durante-dopo. Vista la vicinanza, sono stato all'ultima riunione del velug e ho conosciuto di persona FabioFVZ.
> 
> 

 

A si... e non mi hai detto niente......

 :Very Happy: 

Chi eri?????

FabioFVZ

----------

## fabioFVZ

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ok, ragazzi.
> 
> Allora: io molto probabilmente NON potro' esserci, ma giuro che faro' il possibile.
> 
> 

 

Come non ci sei??????????   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si parte?
> 
> 

 

Per me SI   :Very Happy: 

FabioFVZ

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ok, ragazzi.
> 
> Allora: io molto probabilmente NON potro' esserci, ma giuro che faro' il possibile.

 

Ti conviene fare anche l'impossibile (sai qual è la mia definizione di impossibile)  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> Preferirei la mail, in modo da evitare di intasare il forum, e di usare il forum solo per le comunicazioni adatte.

 

Ok, come dicevo per me va bene. Se vi aggrada la ML su topica possiamo già usarla, dovrebbe essere attiva e operante, se la volete su yahoo ci spostiamo là (coda è già con la mano sul mouse  :Very Happy:  ). 

 *Quote:*   

> Che ne dite? Se si penso che si sia raggiunto un numero sufficiente di personaggi, no?

 

Si, anche perchè non credo ci sia bisogno di chissà quante persone e di chissà che cosa. 

 *Quote:*   

> Si parte?

 

Per me si può iniziare, per ora su topica fino a decisione contraria, ok?

 *Quote:*   

> Shev - io la ml la farei chiusa.

 

L'ho fatta aperta per il semplice motivo che non volevo si credesse che vogliamo creare il piccolo gruppetto elitario che vuole gestire tutto, la ML nasce solo come mezzo più tranquillo e concentrato per organizzarci (e come prova generale per il futuro gruppo utenti che dal 25 settembre avrà finalmente un nome  :Wink:  ). Per questo tutti possono iscriversi, per dare una mano come per seguire l'organizzazione. Conto molto sull'intelligenza dei singoli, spero nessuno venga a trolleggiare o far casino (anche perchè sulla ML sono moderatore, e vi assicuro so mantenere l'ordine   :Twisted Evil:  ). Tutto qui. Se poi vedremo che renderla chiusa si rivelerà necessario, la chiuderemo, ma finchè si può preferisco le cose trasparenti e aperte. 

Ultima cosa, l'archivio della ML dovrebbe essere aperto a tutti, quindi chi non partecipa all'organizzazione ma vuole seguire i lavori può semplicemente usare l'archivio, senza iscriversi.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ok, ragazzi.
> 
> Allora: io molto probabilmente NON potro' esserci, ma giuro che faro' il possibile.

 

Non puoi farci questo.....

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Shev - io la ml la farei chiusa.

 

Sono daccordo con Shev di lasciarla aperta a tutti.

----------

## cerri

Ok per la ml aperta. Non volevo essere fazioso, era solo per evitare inutili post... a me, ad esempio, piaceva l'archivio aperto  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *fabioFVZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A si... e non mi hai detto niente......
> 
> Chi eri?????
> ...

 

Ahi ahi qui c'è bisogno di fosforo e vitamine!  :Smile: 

Ma se sono venuto a svangarti i cosidetti dicendo che ero lì per sentire del g-day e che ci saremmo beccati sui forum...?!

Comunque sia, ci vedremo anche mercoledì prossimo...

----------

## fabioFVZ

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahi ahi qui c'è bisogno di fosforo e vitamine! 
> 
> Ma se sono venuto a svangarti i cosidetti dicendo che ero lì per sentire del g-day e che ci saremmo beccati sui forum...?!
> ...

 

Hai ragione... ho capito chi sei...

Ci sei mercoledi prossimo????? 

Bye

FabioFVZ

----------

## MyZelF

 *fabioFVZ wrote:*   

>  *MyZelF wrote:*   
> 
> Comunque sia, ci vedremo anche mercoledì prossimo... 
> 
> Ci sei mercoledi prossimo????? 
> ...

 

ehm... se non fosse chiaro... ci sarò...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bubble27

Previo imprevisti (scusate il gioco di parole) anch'io credo di esserci .... anche se la distanza Campobasso - Venezia nn sia delle migliori 

Partenza: Campobasso, Molise, Italia	

Arrivo: 	Venezia, Veneto, Italia	

Distanza totale: 678,6 Chilometri   :Shocked: 

Tempo totale previsto: 6 ore, 36 minuti

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

Per qualche motivo strano non riesco a iscrivermi alla ML, avrò mandato 4-5 email vuote a gentoo-it-org-subscribe@topica.com ma niente.

Qualche suggerimento?

----------

## shev

 *MoRPh3uSz wrote:*   

> Per qualche motivo strano non riesco a iscrivermi alla ML, avrò mandato 4-5 email vuote a gentoo-it-org-subscribe@topica.com ma niente.
> 
> Qualche suggerimento?

 

Dammi l'indirizzo email con il quale vuoi iscriverti che provvedo io a registrarti (sul motivo dei problemi non ti so dire, proverò a controllare su topica).

p.s.: si, sono tornato   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *MoRPh3uSz wrote:*   Per qualche motivo strano non riesco a iscrivermi alla ML, avrò mandato 4-5 email vuote a gentoo-it-org-subscribe@topica.com ma niente.
> 
> Qualche suggerimento? 
> 
> Dammi l'indirizzo email con il quale vuoi iscriverti che provvedo io a registrarti (sul motivo dei problemi non ti so dire, proverò a controllare su topica).
> ...

 

Bentornato Shev, mi sei mancato e adesso chissa' come aumenteranno i post.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bentornato Shev, mi sei mancato e adesso chissa' come aumenteranno i post.

 

 :Laughing: 

Avrò avuto settordicimillenovedicentomillioni post da leggere, sto rispondendo random a quelli poco impegnativi (sono abbastanza fuso), quindi non temere  :Wink: 

Da domani poi inizio ancora l'uni quindi posterò meno come media... forse...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cerri

Shev anch'io mi sono iscritto, ho ricevuto la conferma ma non ho piu' visto niente... pero' ti do conferma, potrebbe essere un errore mio...

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Shev anch'io mi sono iscritto, ho ricevuto la conferma ma non ho piu' visto niente... pero' ti do conferma, potrebbe essere un errore mio...

 

Con che indirizzo ti sei iscritto? Caso mai mandami il tuo indirizzo (con il quale vuoi iscriverti) che provvedo ad aggiungerti io. Controlla anche sul sito di topica le impostazioni del tuo account (se risulti iscritto dovrebbe essere possibile loggarti e vedere, in caso contrario non risulti iscritto a topica  :Razz:  ).

----------

## cerri

Ho la mail di conferma di topica.com, ma non riesco ad accedere al mio pannello.

Se faccio "Lost password" dice "Invalid data" quando metto il mio account email (falco . parafulminati . it).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io mi sono iscritto solo spedendo il messaggio anche non registrandomi

all'indirizzo dove bisogna mettere i dati.

----------

## Yans

allo smau di questo anno non si può fare   :Question: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se faccio "Lost password" dice "Invalid data" quando metto il mio account email (falco . parafulminati . it).

 

Quell'indirizzo risulta negli iscritti della lista e attivo come gli altri... hai provato a mandare un messaggio di prova alla lista? Adesso ne spedisco uno pure io così vediamo che accade...

----------

## cerri

Niente da fare, shev  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Niente da fare, shev 

 

Mmm, avevo intuito (avevo mandato in ML un messaggio di prova apposta per te). Sinceramente non so che dire, dal punto di vista della ML risulti a posto. Hai provato a rifare l'iscrizione?

In ogni caso proverò a iscriverti brutalmente io a mano, vediamo se cambia qualcosa.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Niente da fare, shev 

 

Mmm, avevo intuito (avevo mandato in ML un messaggio di prova apposta per te). Sinceramente non so che dire, dal punto di vista della ML risulti a posto. Hai provato a rifare l'iscrizione?

In ogni caso proverò a iscriverti brutalmente io a mano, vediamo se cambia qualcosa.

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Dammi l'indirizzo email con il quale vuoi iscriverti che provvedo io a registrarti (sul motivo dei problemi non ti so dire, proverò a controllare su topica).
> 
> p.s.: si, sono tornato  

 

Ho spedito la email vuota da un altro indirizzo e l'ha preso subito.. boh.. l'importante e' che funzioni  :Very Happy: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Scusate gente l'ultima parte del post mi era sfuggita... non vorrei fare il giasta feste ma a suo tempo doveti abbandonare topica perche hai il brutto vizio di metere in 'ignore' interi domini italiani a periodi .. come libero.it o tin.it ... tenetelo a mente

Joe

----------

## shev

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Scusate gente l'ultima parte del post mi era sfuggita... non vorrei fare il giasta feste ma a suo tempo doveti abbandonare topica perche hai il brutto vizio di metere in 'ignore' interi domini italiani a periodi .. come libero.it o tin.it ... tenetelo a mente
> 
> 

 

Allora è per quello che ogni tanto non ricevo mail per mesi  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, ad oggi ho avuto di questi problemi per massimo un giorno o due usando email dei principali operatori italiani e di provider privati (la mia solita fortuna  :Razz: ). Cmq è solo una ML temporanea, appena avremo dominio e sito del Gechi ci faremo anche la ML e le email personali  :Wink: 

----------

## alexerre

Ciao a tutti,

anche se sono nuovo di questa comunità e Venezia nn è proprio dietro l'angolo, se qualche cataclisma non mi investe prima dovrei essere dei vostri...

Però perchè prima di novembre nn facciamo un ritrovo anche a Milano???

----------

## IgaRyu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq è solo una ML temporanea, appena avremo dominio e sito del Gechi ci faremo anche la ML e le email personali 
> 
> 

 

Gechi ??? Was Ist ? 

Joe

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Gechi ??? Was Ist ? 

 

Guarda qui.

----------

## codadilupo

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> anche se sono nuovo di questa comunità e Venezia nn è proprio dietro l'angolo, se qualche cataclisma non mi investe prima dovrei essere dei vostri...
> 
> Però perchè prima di novembre nn facciamo un ritrovo anche a Milano???

 

Beh, per me va bene: tra l'altro, mi chiedevo: apriamo un topic organizzativo della trasferta ?

Potremmo vedere da dove arriviamo e organizzarci di conseguenza: io, per dire, penso che verrò in treno, ma, se dovessi trovare altre persone che partono da milano, potremmo organizzarci per partire in macchina tutt'insieme, risparmiando sul viaggio, e garantendoci una maggiore comodità di trasferta, non solo per noi, ma anche per le macchine che ci porteremmo appresso  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh, per me va bene: tra l'altro, mi chiedevo: apriamo un topic organizzativo della trasferta ?

 

Imho è ancora prematuro, direi che l'idea è buona ma andrebbe attuata agli inizi di novembre.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Potremmo vedere da dove arriviamo e organizzarci di conseguenza: io, per dire, penso che verrò in treno, ma, se dovessi trovare altre persone che partono da milano, potremmo organizzarci per partire in macchina tutt'insieme, risparmiando sul viaggio, e garantendoci una maggiore comodità di trasferta, non solo per noi, ma anche per le macchine che ci porteremmo appresso 

 

Concordo in pieno, tra l'altro verrò da Milano pure io, quindi siamo già in due  :Very Happy: 

p.s.: benvenuto sul forum al nuovo arrivato e benvenuto pure al raduno  :Wink: 

p.p.s.: per il radunino di Milano io ad inizio ottobre andrò molto probabilmente alla SMAU, quindi può essere una buona occasione per cogliere due piccioni con una fava, come già s'era detto in passato.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Concordo in pieno, tra l'altro verrò da Milano pure io, quindi siamo già in due 

 

allora siamo in tre: la mia ragazza, appena saputo che il 29 sarei partito per venezia m'ha fatto 'na capa tanta: e vengo anch'io; e quando ti ho detto che andavo con la mariagela non sei voluto venire; e adesso vai da solo; e vengo anch'io (questo l'ha detto ben più di due volte  :Wink: ); tanto mentre tu stai rintanato io mi giro venezia; e l'albergo costa così poco che é uno spreco non andarci (procede in dissolvenza....  :Wink: )

 *Quote:*   

> p.p.s.: per il radunino di Milano io ad inizio ottobre andrò molto probabilmente alla SMAU, quindi può essere una buona occasione per cogliere due piccioni con una fava, come già s'era detto in passato.

 

Ottimo: c'hai mica un biglietto in più ?  :Wink: 

Scherzo: più che altro, io ci sono stato solo due volte, a distanza di una dozzina d'anni, e sempre con biglietti omaggio.... per cui: quanto costa ? Dove si compra ?

Se raccolgo i punti poi c'e' il pinguino omaaggio (non accetterei altro!) ?

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ottimo: c'hai mica un biglietto in più ? 
> 
> Scherzo: più che altro, io ci sono stato solo due volte, a distanza di una dozzina d'anni, e sempre con biglietti omaggio.... per cui: quanto costa ? Dove si compra ?
> ...

 

Allora, se riesco il biglietto omaggio te lo porto (non assicuro niente. No, non ditemi tutti che volete il biglietto omaggio  :Razz:  ). Cmq non costa molto, gli altri anni mi pare lo si pagasse sui 5/10 . Lo puoi prendere dai bagarini fuori dallo SMAU (...) o alla biglietteria. Lo puoi trovare in omaggio in giornali come PC Professionale o PC World (l'anno scorso ho usato quelli...). Insomma, chi più ne ha più ne metta (tradotto: il biglietto non è un problema).

Naturalmente io vado nelle giornate "per addetti ai lavori" (mai definizione fu meno azzeccata, visto che ci entra cmq di tutto... ...), c'è cmq tanta gente ma non come il sabato o la domenica...

----------

## Giorgio

Mi accodo per un saluto allo smau con i milanesi residenti e i milanesi acquisiti per l'occasione.

----------

## innovatel

ma guardas chi si vede giorgio  :Smile: 

io sono sabato alla smauz

----------

## mala

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> Beh, per me va bene: tra l'altro, mi chiedevo: apriamo un topic organizzativo della trasferta ? 
> 
> Imho è ancora prematuro, direi che l'idea è buona ma andrebbe attuata agli inizi di novembre.
> ...

 

Se serve supporto logistico, io lavoro in prossimità della stazione del treno di Mestre, e potrei passare a prendere quelli che arrivano la sera prima e caricare PC, monitor, etc.

Magari anche la mattina, anche se avrò il mio da fare per il LinuxDay.

Concordo che si organizzano queste sottigliezze a novembre, era tanto per ricordare di contattarmi qualche giorno prima (sono distratto)

Ciao

mala

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Naturalmente io vado nelle giornate "per addetti ai lavori" (mai definizione fu meno azzeccata, visto che ci entra cmq di tutto... ...), c'è cmq tanta gente ma non come il sabato o la domenica...

 

Ok, allora: Se non ho capito male, smau 2003 é dal 2 al 6 ottobre. Quando andiamo ? Per me andrebbe bene giovedi' o venerdi', ma non lunedi' 6, visto che ho il dentista dalle 14.00 in poi. Certo, se andiamo la mattina, é tutt'altra questione  :Wink: 

Fatemi sapere, che devo chiedere il permesso al lavoro  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quando andiamo ? Per me andrebbe bene giovedi' o venerdi', ma non lunedi' 6, visto che ho il dentista dalle 14.00 in poi. Certo, se andiamo la mattina, é tutt'altra questione 
> 
> 

 

Allora, io sarei dell'idea di andarci venerdì, dalla mattina (ore 10 circa) fino a quando vogliamo. Il giovedì avrei lezione all'università, sabato e domenica è da escludere (troppa gente, sabato lavoro) e lunedì non sono nemmeno sicuro ci sia (mi risultava fosse fino al 5, cmq lunedì ho lo stesso lezione all'uni e lavoro).

per Mala: ok, terremo sicuramente in considerazione la tua offerta, è proprio quello che potrebbe servire a diverse persone (tra le quali io se non vengo in macchina).  :Very Happy: 

Grazie mille!

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Allora, io sarei dell'idea di andarci venerdì, dalla mattina (ore 10 circa) fino a quando vogliamo. Il giovedì avrei lezione all'università, sabato e domenica è da escludere (troppa gente, sabato lavoro)

 

Ok: vada per le dieci di venerdì.

 *Quote:*   

> e lunedì non sono nemmeno sicuro ci sia (mi risultava fosse fino al 5, cmq lunedì ho lo stesso lezione all'uni e lavoro).

 

Il mio amico google dice fino al sei

Coda

----------

## innovatel

ragazzi, scusate su faccio UP

volevo sapere se era confermato per il 29 o no ... mi sto organizzando e non so bene che fare e dove andare  :Sad: 

ps -> in caso non venissi ... vorrei lo stesso la maglietta   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> volevo sapere se era confermato per il 29 o no ... mi sto organizzando e non so bene che fare e dove andare 

 

Bhe, il linux day è confermatissimo, come mi pare confermatissimo che si tenga a Venezia come s'era detto. Altrettanto confermato sarà il gentoo day, ci stiamo ancora organizzando nei dettagli ma non dovrebbero esserci problemi.

Sul dove andare ne so quanto te, credo che cmq qualche giorno prima del linux day ne parleremo organizzandoci con i trasporti, facendoci magari spiegare dove si trova il posto esatto e dettagli del genere.

Ora credo sia ancora troppo presto per farlo (imho).

 *Quote:*   

> ps -> in caso non venissi ... vorrei lo stesso la maglietta  

 

Quelle verranno messe a disposizione di tutti sul sito del gechi (che prima o poi apriremo, magari appena abbiamo il logo definitivo. Cmq parleremo anche di questo non appena abbiamo sistemato magliette/logo/gentooday). Se riusciamo a farne un po' per il gentoo day ovviamente è meglio (anche perchè pure io la bramo con tutto me stesso  :Laughing: ), cmq quando ci saranno sarà possibile per tutti averne una.

----------

## akiross

raga, ci sono anche io  :Smile: 

io sono tra milano e varese e vengo in treno.

Il punto e' che vado venerdi' sera in friuli, e sabato mattina vado in treno a venezia.

Mi spiace ma non posso venerdi' e giovedi'. quindi ho solo il weekend. Chi c'e' sabato 29?

fatemi sapere

ciauz!

----------

## shev

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Chi c'e' sabato 29?

 

Se chi ha detto che viene non cambia idea all'ultimo momento ci dovrebbe essere parecchia gente, troppi da elencare (si rischierebbe di dimenticare qualcuno)  :Very Happy: 

Non ti resta che venire e vedere con i tuoi occhi  :Wink: 

----------

## innovatel

ragazzi ... io so no stato operato d'urgenza l'altro gg e ora sono appena entrato a casa. 

se me la sento vengo altrimenti mi spiace ma non potrò esserci  :Sad: 

----------

## paolo

Ieri sera sono usciti i risultati e... il primo dicembre ho l'orale di Sistemi Informativi...

Spero di riuscire a venire.

Cmq, mi viene da chiedere... possibile che al L-Day nell'area installazione manchi la Gentoo??? Dai, su!  :Wink: 

Paolo

----------

## shev

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq, mi viene da chiedere... possibile che al L-Day nell'area installazione manchi la Gentoo??? Dai, su! 

 

Ne parlavamo nella ML per l'organizzazione; il motivo è che gentoo avrà uno spazio tutto suo, quindi installazioni e info si otterranno direttamente lì. L'area installazione è dedicata alle altre distro: noi siamo un'elite privilegiata  :Laughing: 

/me che deve leggere le mail degli ultimi due giorni, se ci sono novità a riguardo le "editerà" qui.

----------

